# Eider Decoy



## Scott R (Aug 19, 2011)

Haven't been able to carve or paint much this summer due to work.  With the time crunch a normal 2 hr paint scheme on this bird tunred into 3 months....but it's done.

This one will be migrating to Rhode Island as soon as I get a keel on it and float test it.  The new owner accepted the adoption this afternoon   He also promised kill pics.


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 19, 2011)

That's pretty nice! Wish I could do that, but I can't even carve a jack-o-lantern worth a hoot. lol


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks good, just curious how many hours goes in a single decoy. Ive thought about giving it a try, not sure if I have the patience tho lol. But enjoy doin what you do man.


----------



## wingding (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## killerv (Aug 20, 2011)

MOVED!? So I am assuming they are going to move all homemade duck blinds to the hobbies and crafts sections, any boat talk to the boats section, any pics of duck mounts someone got back to the taxidermy sections, any discussion about shot size and shells to the gun section....what is gonna be left in the waterfowl section? I am sure people can discuss plastic decoys in it, why not a handcarved decoy that a boy from Georgia carved...just plain wierd over here


----------



## Scott R (Aug 20, 2011)

Got a PM from the moderator as to why it was moved.  At least there was an explanation.  Makes no sense.....but it was an explantion.  

Glad it was moved here I guess where no waterfowler will see it.  

I'm sure I'll comment again later tonight on this subject


----------



## Scott R (Aug 20, 2011)

I invite all the guys that want to see decoys made in GA from now on to a waterfowl site that allows them.

http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/index.php

http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=98&sid=ef033889a2682b828d6fb9d5ad26b902


----------



## jwb72 (Aug 20, 2011)

Scott R said:


> I invite all the guys that want to see decoys made in GA from now on to a waterfowl site that allows them.
> 
> http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/index.php
> 
> http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=98&sid=ef033889a2682b828d6fb9d5ad26b902



I didn't know that site existed. Thanks! (no, that's not a sarcastic comment )


----------



## Scott R (Aug 20, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> I didn't know that site existed. Thanks! (no, that's not a sarcastic comment )



No problem.

This is another good site for decoy carving.  This one is really friendly to guys just starting.  Extremely laid back.

http://workingdecoys.net/workingdecoysforum/index.php?PHPSESSID=37f45f9e5085981b251a59b624766e4d&#6


----------



## GAGE (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work sir.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 20, 2011)

Scott, awesome work, it looks really good. Now if you would carve 11 more and paint them. I will take them up north and try them out.  LOL.
Good work Scott
Larry


----------



## Robk (Aug 20, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Scott, awesome work, it looks really good. Now if you would carve 11 more and paint them. I will take them up north and try them out.  LOL.
> Good work Scott
> Larry



love to have that on my mantle here but we just use old clorox bottles and some black paint to make eider dekes that work.  much better and cheaper. Eiders are stupid.

Larry,  Let me know when you come up.  The eiders are thick here and will only get thicker.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2011)

Robk said:


> love to have that on my mantle here but we just use old clorox bottles and some black paint to make eider dekes that work.  much better and cheaper. Eiders are stupid.
> 
> Larry,  Let me know when you come up.  The eiders are thick here and will only get thicker.



I sure they look better than this one. It sounds great give me a call.
Thanks 
Larry


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work Scott


----------



## BandedWoodie (Aug 22, 2011)

That is a very nice looking penguin. Nicely done.


----------



## killerv (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the fact that old clorox bottles are "much better"....you sure wasted a bunch of time carving and and painting that bird ScottR, I would have given you some old clorox bottles if you were in a pinch


----------



## Scott R (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's the bird I got in the trade for the Eider.  Mike sent me a pic today.

OH My Gosh......could that the new owner I mention in the original post that caused it to get moved because someone thought I selling birds?


----------



## dawgcpa (Aug 23, 2011)

*Carving site*

I cruise www.decoycarvingforum.com at least once per day. Awesome artists on there daily and i dont mean me! Its a great place to learn.


----------



## Scott R (Aug 23, 2011)

Love that site.  I have a lot of good friends there that enjoy carving and trading decoys.  Really a super laid back site.

Do you post anything there?  Hard to keep up with who's who on other sites with all the screen names.


----------



## dawgcpa (Aug 23, 2011)

*Decoycarvinforum*

No, I dont post there much at all.  I used to carve a few birds but havent done much in a few years.  Getting the itch again and actually attached the vise to the workbench last week.  Im surprised and excited to see some birds on here.  Keep it up!


----------



## Scott R (Aug 23, 2011)

Check out this site sometime.  Alot of really good carvers on it that range from just beginning to old school guys.  It's geared alot heavier toward hunting decoys.

http://workingdecoys.net


----------



## killerv (Aug 24, 2011)

dawgcpa said:


> No, I dont post there much at all.  I used to carve a few birds but havent done much in a few years.  Getting the itch again and actually attached the vise to the workbench last week.  Im surprised and excited to see some birds on here.  Keep it up!



I took a few blocks up to casteels a few weeks back and I am assuming it was your brother who I met, told me he had a brother up in griffin that did a little carving. Brother work DNR or something like that?


----------



## dawgcpa (Aug 24, 2011)

*Carving*

Yes, that is me.  He was really impressed with your birds.  The taxidermist just finished one of his ringnecks for me.  I had it mounted in a pose to use as reference for painting and such.  I don't get to hunt much but I'm going to have a bird or two of my brother's mounted each year as reference.  I finally have a place and a little time so maybe I'll make some chips fly soon.  Post some pics of your birds for us to check out.


----------



## dawgcpa (Aug 24, 2011)

*Carving wood*

BTW, what type of wood do you guys use mostly?  I've used pine, white cedar, basswood, and tupelo.  There is a guy on decoycarvingforum that has about 1200 board feet of tupelo for sale over in Alabama.  That is enough to last my lifetime so I would need some folks to go in with me.  I've PM'd him just for kicks to find out if he has sold it and the price.  I'll let you know if it is a steal.


----------



## killerv (Aug 24, 2011)

dawgcpa said:


> BTW, what type of wood do you guys use mostly?  I've used pine, white cedar, basswood, and tupelo.  There is a guy on decoycarvingforum that has about 1200 board feet of tupelo for sale over in Alabama.  That is enough to last my lifetime so I would need some folks to go in with me.  I've PM'd him just for kicks to find out if he has sold it and the price.  I'll let you know if it is a steal.



I was given a piece of it but left it at the guys house, pretty sure ScottR has carved some of it. He may have an opinion.

As far as wood, I use mostly white cedar and tupelo, tan cork bodies. I do a few all wood birds when the mood strikes.


----------



## Scott R (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got a piece of that tupalo but haven't used it yet.  It's fairly light and seems to knife pretty well.   Martin has used alot of it so maybe he will chine in.  I think he was pretty happy with it except for the pieces with grub holes.  They replaced that wood for him.


I do the majority of my birds out of tan cork.  The wood birds I do are all out of tupalo.


----------

